# Windows update error 8024401B



## NanoSuit (22.05.2018)

Привет подскажите пожалуйста, имеется домен 2008r2 уровня. Клиентские компы - windows 7x64. При попытке установить обновления вылезает ошибка с кодом 8024401B. Помогите пожалуйста кто сталкивался.


----------



## BackTrace (22.05.2018)

А что вы используете в качестве прокси сервера? Смотрите в эту сторону. Откройте
*download.windowsupdate.com*
на проксе.


----------



## NanoSuit (22.05.2018)

открыл на проксе вот эти адреса:

```
windowsupdate.microsoft.com
windowsupdate.microsoft.com
windowsupdate.microsoft.com
update.microsoft.com
update.microsoft.com
windowsupdate.com
download.windowsupdate.com
download.microsoft.com
download.windowsupdate.com
wustat.windows.com
ntservicepack.microsoft.com
```
теперь на клиентах вылезает ошибка *800b0001*


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Попробуй поставить обновление на WSUS ручками из командной строки http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2720211 проверьте по логам что все ок.
Далее на клиентах попробуйте
1. Останавливаешь службу "Центр обновления Windows".
2. Удаляешь содержимое папки "C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution"
3. Запускаешь службу "Центр обновления Windows".
4. И команду "wuauclt.exe /resetauthorization /detectnow"
Смотрите C:\windows\WindowsUpdate.log и C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\ReportingEvents.log


----------



## NanoSuit (22.05.2018)

Спасибо, последнее помогло


----------

